# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Methos's Workbook

## Methos

Leaning to crawl. Starting from scratch because sometimes you got to begin at the beginning.

*WEEK 1 - July 3 2108*
Recall 7 dreams: IIIII
Tell a DC you're dreaming: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

1. Jul 3: Typical boring school dream, could not find my class, unprepared
2. July 3: Lucid: Reality checked and announced lucidness. Scene was weak so quickly experimented to see if I could orgasm by running my tongue back and forth over my teeth. Success. Woke up.

----------


## Methos

Day 2 Dreams: July 4
3. A woman stole an artifact. A demon hunted her down and raped her in various ways. It seemed I was the overseer of the demon and I thought his methods were boring and unimaginative. We tried to come up with more creative ways to torment the woman.
4. I attempted to sing in a different language. I made up the lyrics as I went along. The song was senseless but the goal wasn't to make sense, it was rhythm and rhyme.
5. I ate amphibians? Faint remembrance of them whole floating in bowls or pots.

Forgot to add a weird thing I heard prior to sleep. An old timey radio voice said, "This is for the ugly fathers too." I laughed and woke up.

----------


## Methos

Day 3: July 5
Just had to add, I recalled dreams this morning but lost them by the time I stepped out of the shower.

----------


## Methos

Day 4: July 6
6. Another school dream, overwhelmed with work. 
At first I thought, "not another school dream, why another school dream?", but then realized they likey signify this schoolish, workbook approach to getting back into lucid dreaming, me being alone and a little bit lost, unprepared, and overwhelmed.

----------


## Methos

Day 5: July 7
7. Was in a compound that was spacious and clean. There were white brick walls and the windows were long, horizontal narrow slits in the bricks that were slightly wider then the thickness of the palm of my hand. I could almost shove my entire hand outside through the window slits, which had no glass. I didn't truly feel trapped or incarcerated, it was more like I had to be in this place for some reason but could leave if I wanted. I didn't want to leave because I had a feeling that someething not very pleasant existed beyond those brick walls. 

*7th Dream - Basic completed!*  Just a short flight and tell someone we're dreaming left to check off the list.  ::D: 

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  ::thumbup:: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 6: July 8th
8. I followed a bunch of fire trucks to a long laneway that lead deep back into the woods. In the dark I could see orange flickering through the distant patches of trees. I tried to get back there by several different methods but couldn't find a way in. I don't know why I needed to get in there so desperately. 

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  ::thumbup:: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 7: July 9th
9. In school. My pen keeps running out of ink. KJ comes in and needs a ride. I ask an old guy if I can leave my recorder. He tells me to ask someone else. I do and that guy tells me to ask the speaker. I ask the speaker and she amibuously answers then talks to others. I leave my recorder. I have no pants on so head to the bathroom. JE and KC come in. I ask KC how his new baby is. He ignores me. I ask a few more times. He still ignores me. I whack him across the back with a folding chair. He finally acknowledges me and tells me his baby is good. I congratulate him and the speed out of the school and into KJs waiting car. We drive away. 

Three little pre sleep dreams which weren't much more than hypnogogic imagary but I became aware that I was dreaming in all three.
-A man was tied to a car by a long rope, the car spun around tugged the man wildly about, realized it was a dream and I awakened.
-A little lizard with blue stripes along its ribs climbed the screen of my back door. I was fascinated by it and *then laughed, "I'm dreaming*". I awakened. (I'm counting the lizard as a dream character.  :smiley:  )
-(and now I can't remember the 3rd one)

One week in and still working on my first elongated lucid dream, as well as flight. Wondering, while in the midst of a dream, I am considered a dream character. If i tell myself I'm dreaming does that count as telling a DC I'm dreaming? Still have to work on a short flight. When it happens should be interesting because flight was never my strong suit. I will probably end up like the man tied to the car. 

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  ::thumbup:: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming:  ::thumbup:: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 8: July 10th
Tried to find shelter from a raging storm. KG and I found a basement we thought we'd be safe in but the damn thing had skylights in it somehow. This made no sense to me and seemed impossible but I was too busy trying to keep KG safe than to ponder the obvious dream hint. 

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  ::thumbup:: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming:  ::thumbup:: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 9: July 11
11. Driving in an unknown area. The roadside signs were confusing and I kept unintentionally driving on the wrong side of the road. 
12. At a childhood home. Watched planes fly over. A passenger plane crashed into the forest where I used to play as a child. 
13. Walked a muddy road. My aunt and cousin picked me up. They had a child in a car seat and a baby sleeping on the floor in the back of the car. The kids woke up, didn't recognized me and started crying. I sang nonsensical songs to them and they calmed down. 

-Think there was something about ufos but can't recall the entire dream

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  :smiley: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming:  :smiley: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 10: July 12
14: Another school dream. Can't recall the subject of the one class but the professor and I argued a lot. I think my opinion was wrong but I argued anyway.
15: I "woke up" and listened to a chorus of birds pre-dawn singing. I realized they will not be singing like this for much longer.

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  :smiley: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming:  :smiley: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 10: July 13
Lost my dreams again because I didn't write them down when I woke up.

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  :smiley: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming:  :smiley: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 11: July 14
16: At a childhood home, outside in the dark. Large, streaking meteorites soar across the sky. I point them out to everyone but no one cares. I set up a camera to try catch some photos of the falling stars. I neary became lucid because I didn't recognize any constellations. 
17: My cousin moves in with me. He is 95% annoying but I put up with him because he is like a mad genius, questioning and experimenting all the time. 

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  :smiley: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming:  :smiley: 
Short flight:

----------


## Methos

Day 12: July 15
18: Hitched a ride to a concert. Got there and ost my ticket. I stood in line forever, purchased a new one, and somehow lost that one. I got in line again to purchase another ticket, some drinks, and food. I'd lost my bank card. I left to look for it. I found many shapes of memory cards and sticks on the ground so collected them. I left the concert area to find a friend to buy me a ticket. He wouldn't because he was about to watch a free concert. It ended up that I stayed outside to watch the free concert which was probably much bigger and better than the paid concert in the tiny little over crowded concert hall. 
19: Woke & intended to get lucid. My body warmed and numbed. Pressed my fingers to the floor and they slipped through. "I'm dreaming..." and I woke up.
20: Back to sleep. My arm went tingly and it floated up and away from my body. "Dreaming," I said and this time tried to remain calm in the dark room. I kept my eyes closed and waited for the dreamscape to feel solid. I woke up.
21. I "Woke up" on the floor, laying on my stomach in a dark room. Figured I was dreaming so I laid there for a few moments before moving. I placed the palms of my hands on the floor and tried to press them through. Nothing happened. I reached up and pressed my fingers into the bottom of the couch. They slid through. Someone beside me wimpered. Startled, I pulled my hand out from the couch. A small shadow was beside me. I sensed it was afraid of what I had done. "Don't worry, we're in a dream. Watch!" I got up on my hands and knees and drifted up off of the floor. I held out a hand to the little shadow for it to come float with me. It slithered away under the couch. I called to it but it wouldn't come out again. I let myself drift further upward, still in the 'on all fours' position as I did. I decided to let the dream take me where it wanted. I drifed upward through different levels and intensities of darkness. I awoke at 5:55. I thought 'What an odd time to wake up" so I reality checked. This time I was not dreaming. 

I'm not sure if floating and flying are considered the same thing but I'm going to count it as my short flight.
Plus I once again told a dream character we were dreaming, thought it made him/her afraid. 
Finished all the tasks in Beginner's Lucidity Task Club!! Celebration time.  :woohoo: 

WEEK 1 
Recall 7 dreams:  :smiley: 
Tell a DC you're dreaming:  :smiley:   :smiley: 
Short flight:  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

*Week 1* of Beginner's Lucidity Task Club took 12 days to accomplish the three tasks. 
21 dreams recorded.
6 lucid dreamlets.
2 dream shards.
2 lost dreams days.

Starting Beginner's Lucidity Task Club:
*
WEEK 2*
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.

----------


## Methos

Day 1 July 16

1. Tried to get a boat ride out onto a lake but the boat was half sunk as floated in to pick us up. Walked along the beach instead. 

2. In a crowded city. I climb to the top of a steep hill to where people are playing a chess-like game. They blocked the entryway to a garden. There seemed no rhyme or reason to the way the people moved game pieces. From behind someone yelled, “Just jump over.” I jumped the game and inside the garden I was was in a baggy orange outfit with arms that were too long. 

3, A friend of mine got ill from drinking too much maple syrup, she was diagnosed with Maple Density Disease.

4. I jogged through the area full of military people. I hopped onto the roof of a house and was bored so climbed down to watch a parade. A guy was handing out star wars stuff. I jumped around waving my hand and he gave me a star wars book. Kids and adults around me were upset. 

5. Alien attack but can’t remember the details. Listened to a war of the world before bed.

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.

----------


## Methos

Day 2 July 17

Only got about 2 hour sleep this night. Can't recall dreams. I know I had a couple but can't recall them.

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.

----------


## Methos

Day 3 July 18

6 Returned to my highschool and saw one of my old friends was an art teacher. He brought me to class with him and I helped him teach. Later outside the school there was a protest against the arts. People wanted the arts and music scrapped from schools because they are a waste of money. I was going to give the anti artists a piece of my mind but my friend told me it wasn't my fight. I had to focus on my own causes. I cheered as the students took up the art cause against the protesters.

7. Shopping with a friend. I go outside to wait and find a very obvious geocache. I sign the logbook and throw five dollars into the cache in exchange for a trinket. My friend comes out, sees the cache, and rummages through greedily, taking much of the 'good' stuff that was stored inside. This pisses me off and I walk home.

8. Could be part of the dream above but it feels different. While walking I meet up with a raggedy bunch of people. They invite me with them but first I must take off my shoes. I do. We walk barefoot across a barren field and come to a thick forest. We go inside and walk into the slit of a giant tree. Stairs lead us down into a grand hall, very Rivendell like. There we are given a sack of seeds and told to plant them far and wide. I ask were we are to plant them and an old women tells me I will know when a seed needs to be planted, don't be afraid to plant. 

9. I gave a lecture in a huge classroom. My phone alarm started going off and I couldn't make it stop. I apologized to the class and then said, "You know what, when my alarms can't be shut off, I'm usually dreaming. I sat my phone down and coaxed the class into a reality check experiment. I got them all to do a nose pinch reality check and it worked for me. I laughed in surprise. *"Well what do you know... I am dreaming." I asked the class how many could still breath through their plugged nose. About half of them raised their hands. "Congrats. You're in a dream." I told them. I used the finger through the palm reality check next and got the rest of the class lucid. We then formed into a circle and attemped a few lucid dream experiements together. One of the experiments was telekinesis.* . 

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 4: July 19

10. Fleeting recall about being in a dark house and trying to keep people from seeing inside. I think someone was looking for a way to break in, or I may have only been paranoid. 

Didn't sleep well. Was awake until 4:30am. 

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 5: July 20

Not a lot of sleep. I know I dreamed but I can't recall any of them. It's 6am. Will try WBTB till 7am
Also reminder to me: Gone all weekend camping and kayaking starting tonight. No internet. 
Back. Two mini dreams

11. Bluejays were squawking everywhere. I went to find out what was upsetting them.

12. Just a shard of a dream: Standing with someone by a well that had a pump on top. The person pulled a string on the pump and it roared to life. The earth shook beneath us. We were on top of a giant lawn  mower. Woke. 


WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 6: July 21 - No recall

Day 7: July 22 - Recalled but forgot because I went back to sleep. It was too early and I was too lazy to rummage around the tent for my writing pad.

Day 8: July 23

13. An airplane crash was caught on cell cam by people in a plane above the crashing plane. There were lots of theories about what happened but no one knew for sure.

14. I laid in the dark thinking about my job interview tomorrow. Someone laid with me, took hold of my hands and made me massage their nipples. I yanked my hands away and moved to a bed across the room. The person moved to the foot of my bed and massaged the bottoms of my feet. It hurt so i kicked at them and told them to leave. Whoever it was, left, stomping angrily down the hall. I continued to lay in the dark thinking.

15. I was in an old house. In the main hall were wooden pillars that had faces carved into the tops. One of the wooden faces turned quickly, looked at me with its eyeball-less eyes and turned to face the front again. "I saw you move," I said the the pillar. I thought to reality check but decided not to. I was more interested in talking to the pillar. A young woman eventually came into the room. I seemed invisible to her. She reached up and caressed the face on top of the pillar and then she rubbed her body seductively all over it. She was in love with the pillar. I thought this would make an interesting story. I continued to try talk to the pillar face but it never moved again. 

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 10 July 25

18: Kayaking

19: An entire street of a city was on fire. I called radio stations to inform them.

20: In school, we had to swim across a channel to get from school to our busses and vice versa.

21: There were many large green caterpillars around my apartment. I gathered them up and fed them kale. I had to keep a giant earwig from getting at the caterpillars to eat them. 

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Seems I forgot a day and a couple of dreams so posting the lost day here

Day 9 July 24

16. Lived with a rich family, I believe they adopted me as a publicity stunt.  At some point, my cheek was ripped open and I could life the flap of skin and see into the side of my face. The family were more concerned about their reputation than getting me to a doctor to fix my face.

17. I interviewed people on the street. A woman who looked a lot like Marilyn Monroe whisked me away by helicopter to her secluded house in the hills. She told me her life story while I recorded. I was fascinated by her house. There were no corners in it. Everything was bright, wavy, and smooth. It matched the woman's personality perfectly. It made me wonder what my own house would look like if was made to match my personality.

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 11 July 26

21. Crossed a stream repeatedly on a rickety log raft. 

22. Walked, walked, walked some more. Was desperate to get to some point but didn't know what that point was. (like what I'm doing with dreams, I suppose)

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 12 July 27

Had bits of recall but didn't jot them down & can't remember them now.


Jay 13 July 28

23. Maggoty dishes drive me to the brink of murdering someone.

24. Three public shootings in three different areas. One by a cook. Another by a group of teens on bikes. Third by a guy in a retreat or resort.

25. Trying to get away from a van that was loaded with explosives but no matter where I went the van was always there.

26. LUCID!!! Camping with three frightened women. I leave, run into Sheldon from Big Bang Theory. We encounter a huge ape that stepped on and killed Sheldon. I picked up his flattened body, folded it neatly and carried it to the side of a road. The ape came back, shrank, picked up the folded Sheldon and cradled him like he was a baby. He re-inflated and came alive again. We three got into a roller coaster car and zipped along a hilly highway. It became a roller coaster. I thought, "This is really weird. It's probably a dream." I reality checked. "It is a dream," I mentioned to myself. There were three things I had to do but instead I sang a song as if I were a record on repeat, and let the dream take us where it wanted. We stopped suddenly and a path led into trees so we followed. It felt very Wizard of Oz like. I reality checked again and said, "It'll show us the way. Maybe it's the start?" We went into the woods and I don't remember what happened after. 

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 14 July 29: Attempted a WBTB with no lucid success

1. Rescued animals and basically became an animal rehabilitator. 

2. Huge round objects floated over a childhood home. I suspected they were spy drones. I don't know what they wanted with me.

3. Got angry at someone, stole their truck and got it stuck in the mud at the base of a steep hill. I got out and walked, found new friends. 

Editing to add that there was a Star Wars dream somewhere in the mix last night. Vaguely remember Kylo Ren.

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 15 July 30 WBTB again with no lucid success

30. Someone showed me photos of missing artifacts. I think I was supposed to find and retrieve them, a staff with an eagle head on especially.

31. In a house where kids would not go to sleep. They kept sneaking out of the room.

32. Played in a large circular gazebo thing. A well was in its center. A kid climbed up onto the well and I yelled, "Get down, you'll fall in and die!" And it hit me that the kid had already died. Here, I don't know if I was lucid. I don't remember saying I was lucid. I asked the kid many questions about where he came from and if he was real or just imaginary. I held onto his hand to feel his realness. He became overjoyed and told me a bunch of ideas he had, that he couldn't wait to do. He would not tell me where he came from or where he would go when he left. I wont' count this as lucid because I'm not sure if I was.

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB. 
Stabilize the dream using senses.
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

Day 16 - Recall but lost it due to emergency that morning.



Day 17 August 1

33. Shane Dawson, his little white dog, and I tried to escape earth before it was invaded by aliens.

33. In a hospital full of dark rooms in which twisted bodies lay in pain. There were no doors or windows out.

34. School, needed to use the bathroom but they had no stalls. Just lines of toilets sitting out in the open and people watching.

34. LUCID!!! I got lucid by Venus being too close to earth, a woman and I flew about in the sky, tried to fly to Venus but a man living behind the planet stopped us. We fell into the ocean, I saved the woman and sent her home. I intended to meet the Venus man, ran back out onto the ocean but sank deeper with each step. Fell in and the dream destabalized. I floated on my back and focused on the water around me. The scene became stabal but when I looked to Venus I was shocked to see it plummeting toward me. The shock woke me up.

Woke up & wrote the above dream then back to bed with intention of getting lucid.

35. LUCID!! Hynpnagogic image of a crystal ball floating in dark. I realized I was on the verge of sleep and started to wake. I reached out and grabbed the crystal ball. It anchored me in the scene but it still felt weak. I focused on the cool, smooth feel of the crystal ball in my hands and the scene stabalized. I was still in dark. Inside the crystal flame like forms flickered into near recognizaable shapes. The dark pressed and I felt afraid. I reality checked to be sure I was still dreaming. I held the orb above my head and it lit up the immediate area. I introduced myself into the dark. No reply came. After a while I felt the dream becoming unstable again and tried to use the orb to anchor myself. It didn't work. I woke. 

I think I did it, completed Week 2. It 'only' took 17 days... or nights depending on pov.  ::chuckle:: 

WEEK 2
Do a proper WBTB.  :smiley: 
Stabilize the dream using senses.  :smiley: 
Use Telekinesis.  :smiley: 



*Week 2 of Beginner's Lucidity Task Club took 17 days to accomplish the three tasks. 
35 dreams recorded.
4 lucid dreams (fewer than week 1 but the dreams are now longer)
6 lost dreams days.*

----------


## Methos

Today marks a month since I started the Task Club. In the beginning, I decided to try this for a month to :
See if I could keep it up for a month
Get lucid at least once a week
Achieve preset goals
I have accomplished all three of those original goals and have proven to myself that I'm ready to give lucid dreaming a good go once again.

Results of 1 month in the Beginner's Lucidity Task Club
56 Dreams Total- W1: 21 + W2: 35
10 lucid dreams- W1: 6 + W2: 4 
8 Lost Dream Days- W1: 2 + W2: 6

Gives me the hope and confidence to continue on with my lucid dreaming goals. 
So ends my time in the Beginner's Lucidity Task Club.
Thank you for this course.

----------

